# Java Programm korrigieren!



## Nada (18. Mrz 2011)

Hallo,
Ich bin Java-Anfängerin, ich soll in einer Übung die Fehler dieses Programm finden und korrigieren!


```
1 public final abstract class Wrong
2 {
3 	public int doAnything();
4 	protected int doAnythingElse(final int j)
5 	{
6 		System.out.println("doAnythingElse".concat(Integer.toString(j)));
7 		if(j < 10)
8 			return new String("Wert < 10 : ") + doAnythingElse(j - 1);
9 		else
10 			if(j < 100)
11 				return doAnythingElse(j - 10);
12 	}
13 	public int callRecursive(final int i)
14 	{
15 		if(i > 100)
16 			i = 100;
17 		return doAnythingElse(i);
18 	}
19 }
```

also die Fehler die ich gefunden habe sind:
Zeile 1 : final abstract ==> Klassen dürfen nicht final + abstract
Zeile 8: mittels return muss in integer wert zurückgegeben  werden ein new String ist nicht möglich

es gibt bestimmt andere Fehler, hab leider nicht so viel Ahnung von Java, ich hoffe das jemand mir dabei helfen kann!


----------



## Gonzo17 (18. Mrz 2011)

Bitte nutze doch die Java-Tags, damit wird der Code schöner anzusehen.

Am einfachsten ist sowas rauszufinden, indem du den Code einfach erstmal in eine Entwicklungsumgebung wie Eclipse kopierst und schaust, was der dir sagt. In dem Fall waren deine Anmerkungen richtig, aber zumindest einen Fehler zeigt mir Eclipse noch.


----------



## Simon_Flagg (18. Mrz 2011)

was mir noch aufgefallen ist:
1. doAnything müsste abstract deklariert sein und damit ist auch ein fehler, weil die abstrakte klasse keine abstract methoden hat....
2. in callRecursive: i ist final, du kannst es nicht verändern

lg


----------



## Gonzo17 (18. Mrz 2011)

Und um soviel zu verraten, zumindest einen Fehler hab ich auch noch gefunden.


----------



## xehpuk (18. Mrz 2011)

Ich sehe noch zwei Fehler. Einen in Zeile 6 und dann noch einen allgemeinen Fehler von 
	
	
	
	





```
doAnythingElse(int)
```
.


----------



## Andi_CH (18. Mrz 2011)

Hm, was soll das Ding überhaupt machen? Es hat so viele Fehler drin, dass man das nicht wirklich rausfindet


----------



## Noctarius (18. Mrz 2011)

In der Methode doAnythingElse ist allgemein noch ein Fehler.


----------

